# Video Release Of Emmanuel Manolakakis Chicago Seminars



## Arkadiy (Jan 26, 2004)

After long waiting we finally can present to all SYSTEMA practitioners NEW RELEASE OF EMMANUEL MANOLAKAKIS SEMINARS. It is available in 1 hour 40 minutes VHS format and consists of the terrific material from 7 hours seminar on "ground work" and "defense against mass attack". 

During seminar Emmanuel covered such things like: psychological control and physical preparation for escaping from multiple holds, strikes and kicks! Utilize every part of the body to protect, distract, counterbalance and use the opponents against one another, hit multiple targets with one strike! 

Fight with any or all of your limbs immobilized, how to release from the grip of one attacker by using the punches of other attackers, how to roll your body in an attacking motion, falling techniques, and the strategy of opening up your body as a target. New movements and ideas in fighting from the ground! 

Observe a tremendous variety of strikes, the apparent and the subtle, straight and whip-like, surface and internal. 

Check with us about this remarkable item for your video collection. 

Call Arkadiy Stepankovskiy at 773-203-7736, or email at astepankovskiy@system-chicago.com 

You can also check with Emmanuel Manolakakis at em@fight-club.ca


----------

